# will this go further?



## backandforth (Jun 26, 2014)

I found out my husband has been looking at porn a lot lately. I'm not sure how long this has been going on but he has also been visiting dating website such as adult friend finder and others. He has created profiles on the sites but hasnt gone any further.

My question is: what are the signs that a person has become addicted to porn and does porn usually lead to cheating?

I have been told that it usually goes from just looking to acting on it. Does anyone here have experience with this?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that porn on its own does not lead to cheating.

If he's only recently started watching more porn, that could be a sign of problems in your relationship - especially the sexual aspect. Has frequency declined recently? Are you having other issues or problems that are affecting intimacy?

The AFF activity may be more worriesome, but AFF also has a lot of free porn created by members, which may be the real draw for him.


----------



## backandforth (Jun 26, 2014)

I know this has been going on at least 6 months and I recently caught him looking at escort ads. 

There are problems in our relationship but not in the sexual aspect.

We have talked about all of this and he promised to stop all of this type of activity. So far he has stopped (as far as I know) but it has only been a week. I have his computer and he has given me passwords, etc. What are the chances he will stick to his promise?

This has happened in the past but he went a little farther this time.


----------



## numb4150 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm dealing with the same thing. I will point out that everyone is different BUT in my experience I've had to deal with my husbands for 4 yrs now. I was given passwords and account and emails but all he did was go and create more emails that i didn't know about and accounts. It would stop for awhile our marriage would start to get fixed then BAM there it was again. 

as far as will it go Further... I don't believe my husband has ever cheated on me physically but he's lied about the accounts so who know what else he lied about.


----------

